# Allgemein > Linux Allgemein >  Sky zu blöd für Nagios?

## Skywalker

hi,

ich hab mir auf nem Suse 8.0 nagios 1.06 und die plugins installiert.
Nachdem ich die configs geschriebne habe und das ding dann auch gestartet, vorher noch deen apachen konfiguriert.....kann ich jetzt auch was sehen im browser.....leider was falsches:-((......er zeigt mir den rechner "down" was er aber definitiv nicht ist. Die statusmeldung ist der meinung "no output"...

wenn ich aber check_ping mit den entsprechenden parametern( wie in der checkcommandss.cfg in ner konsole aufrufe scheint allet tacko.....sprich "PING OK - Packet loss 0%, RTA = 12ms "

wer kann helfen??.....wenn noch logs benötigt dann bitte anfragen....thx

gruss,
sky

----------

